# Internet Use



## Cybes (Apr 14, 2011)

Hello,
Apologies if this has been asked numerous time before, I've searched the forum and can't find an answer.

My mom is looking to go to Spain for 6 months a year, and wants to be able to use the internet whilst there, via her laptop.

She also wants to be able to make 'Skype calls' (Video calls).

With Vodafone in spain, am i right in think that she just needs the Internet Contigo Deberes Traiff, which will give her unlimited use for 3 hours a day (including the video call via skype)? at a cost of 9 euros a month?

And she will need to get a dongle (which will be free if she signs up to 9euros a month?

Thanks,
Please see link: http://www.vodafone.es/particulares/es/internet-y-tv/internet-movil/internet-movil-contrato/tarifas/


----------



## bktayken (Oct 11, 2008)

*Inernet in Spain*

Below is information issued by the Spanish Education Dept. It would seem that the tarif you mention is for schools and to sign up you ned to have a certificate from the school .ie be a student.

The Spanish Ministry of Education has signed a contract with Vodafone Spain. The agreement is part of the government's 'Escuela 2.0' educational programme. Under the terms of the agreement, Vodafone will launch an internet service, dubbed 'Contigo Deberes' ('With You - Homework'), targeting elementary and secondary school students. School students will thus have access to mobile internet services outside their classes. For EUR 9 per month, users will be able to access Vodafone's mobile internet network between 18:00 and 21:00 hours. The service also includes a filter to block children's access to inappropriate content.

Personnally I have land line so not sure about dongles and tarifs

Brian


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Check MasMovil here: http://www.masmovil.es/mobile-internet

Their best deal is Contrato Mas Libre but for that she will need a Spanish bank account.

I use MasMovil in Spain and currently it is by far the best mobile deal available here. In some places access is not 3g so it's a bit slow but it has worked for me everywhere I have been, Alan.


----------

